# Asus USB-N13 WLAN-Stick findet keine Netze, wird aber richtig erkannt ...



## boss3D (14. Januar 2013)

Hi @ all!

Ich habe mir den Asus WLAN-Stick USB-N13 für meinen PC gekauft, angesteckt und die aktuellesten Treiber sowie das Control Panel installiert. Im Windows Gerätemanager wird der Stick korrekt erkannt und Windows meint auch, dass der derzeit aktuellste Treiber installiert sei (was auch stimmt). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch unter _Devices and Printers_ scheint der Stick korrekt auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Windows Control Panel unter _Network and Internet_ > _Network Connections _wird der Stick auch erkannt, nur heißt es da "not connected". Eh klar, kann mich ja mit keinem Access Point verbinden, weil keiner gefunden wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Liste ist und bleibt leer, egal, wie oft ich auf _Search_ klicke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran könnte das liegen? Das WLAN unseres Modems kann im ganzen Haus einwandfrei empfangen werden. Der Laptop, mein Smartphone und mein iPad hier im selben Raum mit dem PC finden es ja auch alle.

Danke für baldige Antworten!

*[EDIT]*
Gerade gesehen, dass der Stick plötzlich was findet. Dieses "gateway" gehört aber nicht uns und das Signal muss von einem anderen Haus in der Nachbarschaft kommen. Wieso kann er das empfangen, aber nicht das Signal unseres Modesm hier im Haus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lt.Ford (15. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ja versuchen das Netzwerk manuell hinzuzufügen.
Oder du versuchst es mit Windows selbst, ohne das Asus Tool.


----------



## boss3D (15. Januar 2013)

Auch Windows findet nur das eine "gateway" WLAN, das aber nicht mir gehört. Und wenn du mit deinem ersten Satz meinst, _Network and Internet > Network and Sharing Center > Manage wireless networks > add > Manually create a network profile_ ... --> das habe ich auch schon probiert, hat aber nichts gebracht ...

Muss ich am Stick irgendwie die Frequenz ändern, oder sonst was einstellen? Funktionieren tut er, ich kann ja auch Daten per WLAN vom PC auf's Smartphone übertgragen. Nur WLAN Netze findet er eben keine, außer manchmal dem einen genannten ...


----------



## boss3D (15. Januar 2013)

WTF? Habe den Stick gerade testweise vorne am PC angesteckt und plötzlich findet er mein Heim-WLAN! Sogar super schnelle Verbindung mit angeblichen 36MB/s! 

War dann wohl nur ein Signalempfangsproblem?! Keine Ahnung, warum das Signal hinter dem PC schlechter sein soll, als vor dem PC ...


----------

